# Nothing can go wrong... :D



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Few days ago I roamed in internet and found thing... I could not resist.

I've always appreciated things that are unique. I make things which do not recur. I made top for daughters dance workouts. Believe me, this is a work that can not be put off. I spent all my free day by doing it


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What patience you have, it's lovely.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

That stitching looks beautiful, you must be a very patient person.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

good job, I am sure she appreciated it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, you are so patient!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice. I'm sure your daughter appreciates it.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Beautiful as well as unique! This is a true labor of love! I just love the tonal blending you created with the colors!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

That is a work of art.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely, Such patience needed to make all those French knots. I bet she looked lovely in it, too.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Amazing. I can see that took a lot of time. But well worth the effort put into it. Beautiful top. Look great on you.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is a one-of-a-kind beautiful piece. Your colour arrangement of tonal flowers is so artistic!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

So beautiful, you have a very lucky daughter!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Quite beautiful -- I love the needlework and the subtle changes in color.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW!! Love it,too.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

It is beautiful and I understand why it is a one-of-a-kind. So much love went into this piece. Bet you are a proud mum.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a WOW!!! Beautiful work...lovely colors. HUGS...GG


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I hope your daughter loves and cherishes your beautiful work of love!!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done! That is a lot of French knots. Your daughter will wear it with pride.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it! Looks like a lot of patience and work.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh wow! These are so pretty!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a beautiful top and I like unique things too. Lovely job!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Well done you. Admire your talent and patience to do all of those knots.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

That is beautiful. Can't believe it only took one day.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

My mouth was hanging open when I saw the actual stitching you did. That is fantastic!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty,a lot of work,at first I thought it was little beads you had sewn on,


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Awesome work. It's very pretty.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful hand work & definitely a one-of-a-kind top. You chose great colors & am sure your daughter will get many compliments on it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow that's dedication for you.it looks amazing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that looks like a lot of work! It is beautiful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's gorgeous


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I thought the top was beaded! That would have been time consuming enough ... But you hand embroidered every knot!!! It's beautiful. You are quite the artist!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

It is so lovely...


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Sure your daughter loves it. Tons of French knots and I love the gradient colors.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow lots of patience looks great can only hope it is appreciated


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> That is a work of art.


Agreed!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW! That looks great and so much work. At first I thought it was knit and those were beads. More work then beads.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely. You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful... I can imagine it took a while. Great job.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Very unique and attractive.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I love doing colonial knots,french knots,not so much,as for bullion knots......you can keep 'em! Yours are so even,well done.Lindseymary


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

We would do anything for our children.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

At first I thought these were beads. But no, French knots. Very beautiful


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

